# Trying to stay consistent.



## ryanb23228 (Nov 24, 2012)

Random upper

Bb flat bp
135x5
185x5
225x4
225x4
225x4

Db uni rows
60x10
80x10
95x10

Standing bb ohp
95x5
115x5
135x5

Hang cleans
95x5
115x5
135x5


----------

